# name for buckskin



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

could we get some pics? lol it tends to help me at least when naming. Whats his registered name? Heheheh you could name him bucky! lol


----------



## mountainhorse44 (May 26, 2009)

How about Cisco? Like that big buckskin on "Dances with Wolves" Ive always loved that name.. and always said if ever got a buckskin I would name him Cisco.. just simply because I loved that horse.. he was soo stunning..


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

haha I know 3 horses named cisco And 2 named buck I want somthing unique sorry I don't have any pics the lady i'm getting him from removed the craigslist ad but I will lokk for some on google that look kinda like him


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

We generally let our horses earn their names. Until they do, we just call them something unrepeatable!


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah thats what I will probley do but I like the input okay so the bay is how he is built (He has a way prettier neck but he is lean like that) and the secound pick is the color he is


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

oops I mean the first is the color and the secound is the build


----------



## SeabiscuitMustang (Sep 16, 2009)

I have a buckskin, too. Considering your horse bucks, perhaps: Buck or Bucket?


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

um somthing more regal ya know like ransom or gunnor but not those two because I already know horses with that name


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

How about Regal?

~AL615


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

How about Regalo?...It is spanish for Gift : )


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

My pony's name is Prince Phillip. Maybe you could name him Prince Buckford? Or just Buckford? Get it? Buck. Haha.


----------



## arastangrider (Jan 5, 2008)

okay I desided to name him Hemi. I will post pics as soon as I get my camra fixed or buy a new one


----------



## AppyLover615 (Sep 16, 2009)

I like that name! can't wait till your camera is fixed!

~AL615


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a site chock full of horse names: Horse Names


----------



## Horsegal16 (Oct 2, 2009)

How about Spitfire?


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

My friend's buckskin's nickname is "Carhart". From the clothing line because that is the color he is!


----------

